# beardie saggy skin.



## breadmikey (Sep 21, 2008)

This may sound like i am being silly but my baby beardie has not been well for a couple of days I was concerned about impaction etc. Anyway I have managed with a lot of baths and massages to get the largest poo ever out of him and he has started to eat again. Not loads just a bit and he seems more alert although not 100% I am less worried now but it looks like the skin around his back and tummy are too saggy! He has two large folds of skin down his back and he looks like he needs to eat more is this normal or is he losing weight because he is not well?


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

try posting a pic, might help a bit more?


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

evilchild said:


> try posting a pic, might help a bit more?


Agreed, i have never heard of this before


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*hi*

useally sagging skin on a beardy means dehydraited meaning he needs more water in take keep bathing him in luke warm water and if he is not drinking loads you can carefully suringe him water if hes poorly i would take him to a good vet and bath him in a repto boost bath


----------



## howieherp (Feb 21, 2008)

Because they get majority of their fluid from insects...and your beardie has not been eating he will be quite dehydrated (as already stated). Dip you finger in water and drop droplets on his nose, he should lick it off.


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*try a bath*

just for the pure fact that bearded dragons absorb water through there bottom sounds weird but it is true


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

reptile king said:


> just for the pure fact that bearded dragons absorb water through there bottom sounds weird but it is true


WTF? Where'd you here that?


----------



## howieherp (Feb 21, 2008)

Ye I agree ("WTF?") I have never heard this before...given the fact that these are desert reptiles is doesnt really make any sense.


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*i have lots of useless info like that*

i heard it from my reptile vet its strange but they do absorb a small amount of water through there bottom and through there skins ,this case it will help but this lizard sounds really dehydraited i would recommend takeing to the vet if this problem carrys on and you cant get him to take on more water


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

they can absorbe it through thier skin, is i think what was meant?


----------



## howieherp (Feb 21, 2008)

That makes more sense lol rather than just from the buttocks!! 

But would certainly agree that if problem continues a trip to the vets with him is the best thing to do.


----------

